# Outlook Problem



## Brecherle (7. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Outlook beim Empfangen und senden taucht immer wieder dieser Fehler auf:

Fehler (0x800CCC0F) beim Ausführen der Aufgabe "irgend ein Postfach - Nachrichten werden gesendet und Empfangen": "Die Serververbindung wurde unterbrochen. Wenn das Problem andauert, wenden Sie sich an ihren Administrator oder Internetdienstanbieter."

Das komische ist wir haben auf unserem Server schon alles probiert daran liegt es nicht denn wenn ich nur z.B. 2 Pop3 Konten im Outlook einrichte dann geht es ohne Probleme aber sobalds mehr sind kommt dieser Fehler. Ich habe Outlook 2002, kann mir da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben an was es liegt.


----------



## Sebastianus (7. April 2003)

Hm, könnte evtl. sein, dass der Server bei versenden eine Authentifizierung verlangt und du dies nicht eingestellt hast?!? Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt auf die schnelle keinen Fehler der sein könnte, wenn du dir wirklich sicher bist, dass die Daten (Benutzer, Passwort, POP- und SMTP-Host) stimmen!


----------



## Brecherle (7. April 2003)

Hi,

nein auch für das versenden habe ich die Authentifizierung eingestellt denn die wird verlangt. Ich habe auch keinerlei Ahnung, es ist wirklich komisch denn wie gesagt wenn ich z.B. nur 2 Adressen drin hab gehts einwandfrei.


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

Was meinst du mit 





> wenn ich z.B. nur 2 Adressen drin hab gehts einwandfrei.


??


----------



## Brecherle (7. April 2003)

Naja ich habe insagesamt 7 Pop3 Konten die ich mit dem Outlook abrufe Anfangs hatte ich aber nur 2 da ging alles ohne Fehler auch war es der selbe Server als ich dann die anderen noch eingerichtet hatte kam der Fehler.


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

kannst du mal den namen der e-mail Anbieter nennen, und schreiben welche das gehen??
z.B.

GMX -> geht
web.de -> geht
freesurf.ch -> ghet nicht


usw


----------



## Brecherle (7. April 2003)

Das ist unser eigener Server  daher hab ich ja gesagt der Server wurde schon mehrmals gecvheckt und wir sind momentan echt ratlos.


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

Ist es nicht irgendwie ein Witz wenn du mehrere Konti auf dem selben Server hast?? Aber da ich nicht direkt an Ort und Stelle bin kann ich leider keine Fern-Diagonse machen


----------



## Brecherle (7. April 2003)

Wieso sollte es ein Witz sein ? versteh ich jetzt nicht haben ja auch nicht nur ein Projekt darauf liegen.


----------



## dfd1 (8. April 2003)

*Witz*

Für was brauchst du 7 e-mail Konti wenn du doch alles über 1 Konto lösen kannst?? Das ist es was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## Brecherle (8. April 2003)

Ich lass gut sein. Passt schon der Thread geht jetzt völlig vom Thema weg. Aber nur kurz noch mal für dich in die Schweiz wenn man verschiedene Firmen hat kann ich net auf eine Email an die Firma x mit der Emailadresse der Firma Y antworten.


----------



## dfd1 (9. April 2003)

Aha, ok... Glaube verstanden zu haben  

Aber mir ist da so ne Idee gekommen. Kann es sein dass der Server sich sagt, diese IP versucht zu oft in einer bestimmten Zeitdauer zu verbinden??

Nur mal so ne Idee, da es ja mit 2 Konti problemlos geht.


----------

